

Advice to the Not Bright and Not Young: College is... erm, not for everyone. - zach
http://www.theatlantic.com/doc/print/200806/college

======
cperciva
I don't think anyone believes that college is for everyone. The problem is
that everybody believes that college is for them. As usual, the people who are
least able are the worst at recognizing their (dis)ability level.

Sometimes I think that the greatest value of competitive post-secondary
entrance processes is not so much that it allows institutions to get the best
possible students as it is that is is provides less able students with some
gentle encouragement to find a less academic course for their lives -- saving
students from their own stupidity, so to speak. It seems almost cruel -- but
isn't it far crueler to confront students with the irrefutable evidence of
their idiocy?

------
brentr
Stating my beliefs in educational opportunities usually results in someone
wanting to punch me in the face. I'll risk upsetting a few people because I
believe my opinion is valid.

I believe that the bottom ten percent of every class (I define class as the
collective whole of a grade) should be kicked out of school and immediately
placed into the workforce. There should be no second chances. In the end, only
those with the drive and the ability for advanced study (I stress that both
are needed) will be in a position to pursue a university education.

~~~
hooande
I will go out on a limb and agree that this isn't completely crazy.

I don't think you have to kick the bottom 10% of the class out...most of them
probably won't have a problem leaving because they're not very good at school
any way. I think it would be a good idea to give the bottom 10% an opportunity
to leave school and enter the work force (I assume you're talking about high
school kids only).

We could use some of the money we save on funding overcrowded schools to
establish some kind of apprenticeship program for teenagers. I'm sure there
are some problems with this, but it does seem to make some kind of sense.

~~~
brentr
I have never given thought as to what grade this could start with, but surely
kicking someone out of the process at too early of an age is detrimental to
society as a whole. I do, however, believe that there is a certain point at
which this does become a great idea.

Are there any educational scholars on this board that could weigh in on this
discussion.

------
ConradHex
One thing the article doesn't mention is that community colleges offer English
and Math classes that are basically _below_ 101 level, for people who aren't
ready for the "entry-level" stuff yet. It sounds like a lot of people in his
class would be candidates for that.

------
edw519
Perhaps OP should spend a little less time writing about not teaching and a
little more time teaching.

Imagine a hacker blaming his users for not understanding his web site. Why
should we expect any less from a teacher?

